
The first asteroid we've seen from outside our Solar System is totally bizarre - nathanielc
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/20/16679890/interstellar-asteroid-oumuamua-pan-starrs-solar-system
======
nathanielc
Link to draft paper on Nature
[https://www.eso.org/public/archives/releases/sciencepapers/e...](https://www.eso.org/public/archives/releases/sciencepapers/eso1737/eso1737a.pdf)

